# HELP! I don't know what this is.



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a doe that has a new tooth coming in behind one of her baby teeth. It's obviously been bothering her for a couple days. Her lower lip was sticking out slightly and she has not been eating as much.

Today I went to the barn and found this.







Her lower lip is just hanging loosely and she has a very thick slobber hanging out.

What is this and how can I treat it?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor baby  Maybe she has a access or a thorn stuck in there.
Can you get a better look inside to see if there is a access or something stuck ? 

She most likely won't eat till she is out of pain or at least comfortable. We will have to find out what this is first. I know its Sunday , but maybe you can have her looked at by a vet tomorrow ? 

You can try making a slurry for her , so its easier for her to eat.
wet down some alfalfa pellets or her grain some , offer her that and see what she does with it.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, thank you, I'll try that. I'm really wanting to start her on an antibiotic. Would this be a good, or bad idea?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is she chewing cud? You may want to keep bloat, or poison in mind, though the tooth could be causing issues ...

I would give her CD antitoxin or activated charcoal to start. Then possibly follow up with B complex, probios ... But I'm not a vet. If she's getting worse I'd consider calling one. It's hard to guess over the internet.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

My son had this, in humans they call it shark teeth, all his front lower did it, some can fall out some may need pulled ( the child teeth pulled) how much of this is correct in goats I do not know but it's the exact same as my son had.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would get a good look inside her mouth to rule out infections.
Putting her on a antibiotic would be ok , it can get to work and hopefully relieve her pain. I just like to know what I'm giving it for first.
I hate to give any meds without cause. She certainly has a problem though , poor baby. Maybe a bug bite ? Have you tried giving some benadryl ? (sp)


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I just took a closer look in her mouth. She actually has both of her "adult" teeth in front with both baby teeth behind them. 

I took her temp and it's 105.4. I don't think I have any Meds for bringing that down. I tried getting her to drink and she wasn't interested. She still has plenty of energy but I think her breathing is a little strained.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I had a dog that had to have a baby tooth pulled when the new tooth didn't come in directly underneath like it should have. I have heard of this in people too. If the new tooth doesn't come in underneath, the baby tooth just stays there unless it is pulled. Could be what is going on. Unfortunately, you may need a vet because the root is probably still there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , you may want to contact a vet , just to let them know what's going on and maybe they can give you some advice at least. I don't know what your funds are , but if you can , i would get some banamine to have on hand. What do you have as for meds ?
I don't know the dose for aspirin off hand , but you can give that.
Check out the medicines dosages sticky and it will tell you .
You should offer her some electrolytes to keep her hydrated. Have plain water and the electrolytes available to her. You might want to syringe some in her mouth to get her hydrated if she doesn't drink on her own.
Just be careful and go slow , we don't know whats wrong and don't know if she can swallow very well. Her drooling makes me think there is some sort of access or a tooth problem. Check around her mouth for a bite or a thorn puncture. Check around the inside of her mouth for anything stuck in the gums or around the teeth. Something may be stuck in-between the adult tooth and the baby tooth. Keeping her hydrated is very important , so give the electrolytes a try.
Has she been chewing cud at all ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , geez , I forgot to mention please be careful when putting fingers inside her mouth ! Those teeth are sharp , I found that out when i wasn't being careful enough ! Owwwww !


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I gave her a shower to try and cool her down. I drenched her with Nutri-Drench and about 120 ml of water. I injected her with LA 200 and B-complex. I made a Noble Goat paste but she would only smell it. She's walking around the yard picking at grass now. 

My plan right now is to try and keep her healthy until tomorrow and then get her to a vet. I may call one today but it's Sunday so I don't know if I'll get one.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Is there anything over the counter that I can give her to bring her fever down? Anything from TSC or drug store?

The battery is low in the digital thermometer so I'm going to pick up a new one to verify that temp.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

You could pick up some children's aspirin.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im thinking with that fever she has Puenomia and the tooth issue is secondary....Tylan 200 is better then La 200 for this....if you can switch it tomorrow I would...keep her hydrated and give time for the meds to work..B complex is a great support vitamine...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

an adult asprin would be fine to help reduce fever....


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

How do you give the aspirin? Can you crush and mix with drench?


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I just thought of something else I noticed with her in the last couple of days. I pulled a tick off if her head yesterday. There appeared to be some hair loss near the tick bite. The skin also seemed a little hard or scabby around the bite when I was pulling the tick. The tick was not bloated at all so I didn't figure it had been there more that a couple days.

I don't think much of it when I have a tick bite. Should that be something that I'm more concerned about with my goats?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

clingenpeel said:


> How do you give the aspirin? Can you crush and mix with drench?


Yes , you can do that


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ticks need to be attached 48 hours to transmit the lymes disease.
If your in a area where there are deer , you run the risk of it.
I haven't heard of a goat having lymes disease but that doesn't mean its not possible. You should be careful and check yourself daily for them , you definitely don't want lymes disease . I don't think thats what's bothering her though , just my opinion.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Feel the area near the tick bite for warmth. She may not have gotten Lyme disease from it, but she can get plenty of other stuff at the site of ANY bite. Any penetration of the skin can bring about the chance for infection. She may also be particularly reactive to tick bites in general.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

clingenpeel said:


> How do you give the aspirin? Can you crush and mix with drench?


If she is eating and you have flavored aspirin, she will probably just eat it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goats can get Tick Fever and Rocky Mountain Spotted fever. Check for swollen glands of the head and neck, rash on feet stomach and tongue, The loss of nerve function in the face fits. Might want a vet to test her.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

The tick bite makes more and more sense to me. I just gave her another dose of Tylenol and drenched her with water but her fever hasn't come down. She's starting to stagger a little when she runs. 

If she's still alive in the morning I'll get her to the vet. Even if she doesn't make it, I'd really like to know what she has.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

clingenpeel said:


> The tick bite makes more and more sense to me. I just gave her another dose of Tylenol and drenched her with water but her fever hasn't come down. She's starting to stagger a little when she runs.
> 
> If she's still alive in the morning I'll get her to the vet. Even if she doesn't make it, I'd really like to know what she has.


Tylenol is not recommended for goats. (Tylan is something different.) This article from the Lone Star Goat Club says it can affect their balance:
***BABY ASPIRIN (81 mg) If the goat is teeth grinding, indicating pain, you can crush up one baby

aspirin for each 10 pounds of goat. Drizzle with molasses and dissolve in hot water. Give to goat

orally, and can be given every 4 hours, as needed. Note: this may seem like a lot of aspirin for a larger

goat, but it takes a large dose to cross the brain synapsis and have any effect. You can use adult aspirin,

as long as you are careful of the 81 mg per 10 lb. ratio. Real aspirin, and not Ibupropen or Tylenol is

important, as the vehicle those medicines are carried in can severely irritate the goats' stomach lining

and affect their sense of balance. No milk withdrawl.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Did you give Tylenol(Acetaminophen) or Aspirin?


glndg, we must have had the same thought when she said 'staggering" Thank you! Your quick!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Naunnie said:


> Did you give Tylenol(Acetaminophen) or Aspirin?
> * *


Her post says she gave another dose of Tylenol.....but she's not on now.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

yeah...darn it! I'm not sure what to do if it was tylenol.....activated charcoal maybe? Going to research. Sure hope she will be okay.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Naunnie said:


> yeah...darn it! I'm not sure what to do if it was tylenol.....activated charcoal maybe? Going to research. Sure hope she will be okay.


Me too. I don't know what should be given either, but activated charcoal was my thought too. If you or I can't find out, maybe someone else will know.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, charcole to absorb the drug, it may be too late though. Once it's in the bloodstream there isn't much you can do.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Tylenol

Okay, for Tylenol overdose in people, NIH says there is no home treatment, but this is how it would be treated at the hospital:

Medicines to treat symptoms
Activated charcoal
Laxative
Medicine (antidote) to reverse the effect of the poison

It can cause severe liver damage in people. A medication from the vet with milk thistle might help.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I keep seeing MOM(milk of magnesia) is used to flush toxins as well....? Per happybleats...bless her! MOM is 15 cc per 60# every 4-6 hours until she is eating well..


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Naunnie said:


> I keep seeing MOM(milk of magnesia) is used to flush toxins as well....? Per happybleats...bless her! MOM is 15 cc per 60# every 4-6 hours until she is eating well..


That would probably fall in the category of laxatives, but as Jill pointed out it may be too late for that to help.

I did see where some vets have recommended Children's Tylenol, but many do not recommend Tylenol at all because it can be overdosed. My vet said Children's Ibuprofen was okay and aspirin.

If it is Tylenol causing the staggering -- there were already other things going on that might have caused it as well-- and the goat is alive in the morning, the vet can probably give something to help the liver.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/388500-sick-kid-need-help-diagnosis.html


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have used Motrin with my goats. The vet said that it must be Motrin though, not a generic. It worked really well too. I have also used Meloxicam and some sources say that will poison goats. It worked really nice on Jeter's abscessed hoof though and his liver is old for a goat.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I just have to tell you all.....what wonderful support you guys have been to this gal! I love this forum because of people like you all! Had to say something! It is just amazing to me the support some give here, it is refreshing! Those of you that have all this experience to pull from....coming from a newbie......just want to tell you how much it means to have you all here helping us! Thank you for your time, because yes it sure does take time to read posts and follow and help someone. So thank you!

Newbie family in the NW


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I sure hope this goat will be okay and matters have not been made worse. I hope clingenpeel knows we were trying to help and keeps us updated. ray: 

Thank You glndg and Jill. :hi5: y'all rock!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope the goat makes it as well. Their health can be so fragile at times. 
Thank you too, Naunnie..


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I REALLY appreciate all the helpful information you have all shared. I feel absolutely awful for giving her Tylenol now. I thought Tylenol was aspirin but see now that it is not.

The goat is still alive and I just got home from the vet with her. I've got a few different Meds to give her still so I'm going to do that first and I'll be back to update on what the vet said.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Whew! So glad to hear that! Glad you could get her to the vet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

did the vet say what he thought was going on?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , what a ordeal this poor baby has been through !
Please give us updates when you can. What did the vet diagnose her with ? What does he/she feel her chances are ?
Prayers she recovers for you !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

clingenpeel said:


> I REALLY appreciate all the helpful information you have all shared. I feel absolutely awful for giving her Tylenol now. I thought Tylenol was aspirin but see now that it is not.
> 
> The goat is still alive and I just got home from the vet with her. I've got a few different Meds to give her still so I'm going to do that first and I'll be back to update on what the vet said.


DO NOT beat yourself up honey , we all have made mistakes. :hug::hug::hug:

I wish i was more clear on what aspirin to give. I feel terrible as well. :tear:
I will keep you both in my prayers :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I wish i was more clear on what aspirin to give.


choose plain adult aspirin for adult goats or childrens chewable for kid goats...like bayer aspirin ...


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Well the Vet is a bit puzzled also. Her temp did come down to 103.5 today so that was great news. The Vet noticed how loose her bottom jaw was and that it had a significant range of motion when handling it. He took an x-ray and everything looked good with her jaw. He then noticed that she couldn't blink. She had her vision and was visibly making an effort to blink, but couldn't. This led him to believe it was neurological. He's leaning towards Listeriosis. He said her symptoms are mild compared to anything he's seen with Listeriosis, but that's all he can come up with. 

He's got her Penicillin G every 6-8 hours for 6-10 days, Dexamethasone for nine days in a dwindling dose, Thiamine every 12 hours for 5 days. I'll also be drenching with lots of water and giving eye drops.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW...I didnt even think of listeriosis!!! I should have..it fits!!! keep us posted on her progress...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for keeping us posted ! Your doing everything you can .
Wow , poor thing  I hope the treatment works quickly for her.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> DO NOT beat yourself up honey , we all have made mistakes. :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> I wish i was more clear on what aspirin to give. I feel terrible as well. :tear:
> I will keep you both in my prayers :hug:


Neither one of you should be beating yourselves up! It happens. Acetaminophen poisoning is one of the most common poisonings worldwide in people. We just don't realize how dangerous it can be. And medical professionals themselves make mistakes ALL the time, often with dire consequences. It's a hazard of being human. (Good book, BTW, is "Complications, A Surgeon's Notes on an Imperfect Science" by Atul Gawande. Read it and you won't feel so bad.)

:hug::hug: One for each of you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks glndg  When i said aspirin , I think i should have made a note not to give Tylenol, just plain aspirin. 
Sometimes we read too quickly and with a huge stress load , misunderstand things. I am definitely guilty of doing that from time to time. I praying the meds help this doe and she recovers.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Did you get anything for liver support? That just seems critical to me. Denamarin is a product a friend used when his dog was being treated for Lyme disease. The vet prescribed it. It is good for the liver, but also good for the brain. It has SAMe and silybin (from milk thistle) in it. It looks like you could get it off Amazon. You can get the ingredients separately as well. Your vet might have it. See the link:

http://www.nutramaxlabs.com/dog/dog-liver-health/denamarin-for-dogs

If nothing else, if I was in your shoes, I would pick up some plain milk thistle. It's readily available and inexpensive. If your grocery store has a supplement section, they probably carry it.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks glndg  When i said aspirin , I think i should have made a note not to give Tylenol, just plain aspirin.
> Sometimes we read too quickly and with a huge stress load , misunderstand things. I am definitely guilty of doing that from time to time. I praying the meds help this doe and she recovers.


I said (baby) aspirin too. Now we all know what better to say.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow! Here we were thinking she had a problem with her teeth. Listeriosis never came to my mind. :wallbang: I'm so glad you got her to the Vet. Positive thoughts and prayers sent your way.

I pinned this article a few weeks back. Maybe you can find it useful. http://cheesemakinghelp.blogspot.com/2012/09/maureen-herrera-on-curing-listeriosis_21.html


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Naunnie, that was a useful article. One of my big concerns right now is getting her nourishment. There are a couple of good suggestions in there.

She actually has an appetite but it's just too difficult to eat. Her condition has mostly stayed the same. I just went down and drenched her with a couple cups of electrolytes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

make a moosh out of alfalfa pellets and drench with turkey baster...add milk kiefer or yogurt


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Will do. How thin, or thick should it be? Should I add water too to make it thin enough to suck up with the baster?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would add enough water to help if flow ...as thin or thick as she needs to swallow easy...


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Just in from the barn. It's after midnight. Temp is 102.1. She ate her alfalfa smoothie like a starving baby bird. No real difference right now, other than having her temp under control which is huge.

One thing that's never come up is if she should be isolated. There is no bullying issues in her pen now. She's with her twin and dam and one other mild tempered doe. Wasn't sure if it would be best for the others to isolate. Don't want any additional stress if it can be avoided.

Thanks Again


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad to hear that her temp is down and she is eating. That's progress.:clap: Have no idea about separating her. I guess the vet didn't say anything about that? Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If she isn't being bullied, just leave her with her herd mates. They have all been exposed to the same things, so 
no sense upsetting her. Good luck with her recovery! (You might want to watch the other goats, in case they have eaten 
the same things that she did.)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great she took the smoothy!! Please remember that with listerisosis...its a long recovery process...can take weeks...so dont grow discouraged : ) 

I would leave her in with the others as long as they are not bullying her...

also its a good idea to check your hay, feed, dishes ect...fro mold or anything that could cause listerisosis...

best wishes


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great that she is eating ! She will gain her strength and that will help her fight this  That is wonderful ! Did your vet mention anything about isolating her ? Im sure he/she would have if they felt it was important , but a phone call wouldn't hurt , just to be safe 
If it is indeed listerosis it could take a while for her to kick it , so hang in there


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Update?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , update please ! Hope she is doing ok !


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry, I went back to work yesterday so it's pretty hectic with everything going on. Her condition remains the same. She's getting thin. I'm not able to get much feed in her. I'm giving her Nutri-Drench and plenty of fluid with electrolytes. She seems to still have good energy. I let her out in the pasture in the evening and if you didn't look too close at her you wouldn't know anything was wrong. She does seem to be getting closer to blinking in one of her eyes. The last two times I gave her eye drops I could have swore her right eye blinked. It may not have completely blinked but it comes close. 

I need to find a way to better nourish her and put weight back on her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if she can not eat for her self you have few choices....continue drenching ot stomach tube her...keeping her hydrated and nourished is key to her recovery...along with the medicaiton of course...Im sure its crazy with you going back to work...

you can make her a green smoothy : ) lots of greens, spinach, alfalfa ect..yogurt or kiefer, electrolytes...add a sprinkle of your loose minerals...a 100# goat needs about 1 gallon of fluids per day...thats alot of drenching...so tubing seems the best route to get her enough food and fluid...Not something any of like to do..but needs to be done sometimes...

best wishes


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so pumped! I just made an alfalfa smoothie that was thin enough to feed with one of the metal feeding syringes. I've been mixing Noble Goat with water by letting it soak in a jar and then shaking it. Couldn't get all the pieces broke down enough to suck it up in a turkey baster. Well today I came home from work and mixed straight alfalfa pellets with water and probios in a blender. There's about a quarter cup of pellets per 20 ounces. I just fed her a 20 oz serving. Not a lot but a huge step forward. 

Thanks again for all of your help on here. Couldn't get by without it!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great !!!!!!!!! Im wondering how much she would need to keep her tummy satisfied daily. Good job hon , keep up it up


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Keeping her strength up will definitely help her fight this !
Im so happy for you and relieved to hear this , well done


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

great Job!!! ...

I know it take a gallon a day of fluid per 100# goat and food is 5-7 % of body weight...so you may need to run that blender several times lol...you can include the fluid int he smoothies as well toward her fluid intake...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyy!! Good job!


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm using 20 oz Gatorade bottles as my serving size. She got four servings today. I'm going to give her six a day starting tomorrow and see how she does. I may up that to eight, divided into four feedings. 

She was only 70 pounds before this began. I haven't weighed her since she got sick but I'll bet she dropped 20 pounds.

Her med schedule right now, with me working, is Pen. G and Thiamine at 5a, Pen. G and Dexamethasone at 3:30p, Thiamine at 5p, and Pen. G at 10p. 

She just seems to keep hanging in. I hate to make predictions but I think she's got a fighting chance. As always with the goats, regardless of the outcome, she's taught me a bunch (along with all of you)!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like a good plan...is she grazing at all??


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

No, she walks around with the other goats and acts like she's grazing, but she can't bite anything off and get it down.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...well at least she is up and moving and wanting to be with the others..that is huge!!! you are doing a wonderful job with her!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , that breaks my heart , poor baby  But moving around is big , she needs that and wanting to be social keeps them happy too.
Keep up the good work with her !


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Quick update, this is day ten and there is not a whole lot of change. Her lower jaw does not seem to be as slack as it was but she's still not able to eat on her own. She's very thin but still has energy to stay on her feet (hooves) and even run out to pasture.

One thing I've noticed her doing excessively the last two or three days is licking. She'll stand and lick the panels/gate. She would lick the feed trough before but now she seems to lick anything.

I'm not sure what I'll be doing with her medications from here on out. I've read that many people drop down to one dose of antibiotic a day after day ten until recovery. My vet mentioned giving her a stronger antibiotic the other day. He was going to research it but I've not heard back yet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I do know that some of the damage done may never be repaired...usually a floppy ear or a crooked head, a slack jaw...but eating usually not one of them..?? if she were eating on her own i would say, yes stop antibiotics or reduce them...but seems to me she is still battling the infection...or the damage done is done and she will not recover further. Other antibiitcs I heard being used is La 200, LA 300 ( which is very painful!) Nuflor and Baytril...Personally I would go with Nuflor next and if no improvment I would use Baytril...
Are you still giving banamine or dex?? She needs that to help with inflammation and I THINK it helps carry the antibiotics through the Blood brain barrier


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with Cathy. :hug:


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I just heard back from the vets office. He said I might want to try Exceed for a different/stronger antibiotic. I've never heard of this one. Are any of you familiar?


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

"Excede"


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Holy cow it's expensive! Nearly $200 for 100 ml at Valley Vet.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

exceed is a god send 
for horses, it's 15 ccs IM on day 1 and 4 days later
no need for twice daily antibiotics or a catheter 
I hope it's just as convenient for goats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive never used it...?? I have heard about it..on one listing they say ceftiofur, erythromycin, and trimethoprim/sulfonamide as a secondary choice which is LA 200 I believe..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you retaken her temp to see if it is normal now? 

I honestly would take her into the vet, is her jaw broken possibly?
If she has slack jaw, drooling, circling, head tilt, paralyzed on one side, I would say Listeria, but she doesn't have all the symptoms.

It is better to make a slurry out of Alfalfa pellets, I wouldn't feed her grain until she is better, nobel goat is a grain.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is some more info ...

http://books.google.com/books?id=lY... gentamicin and ampicillin for goats&f=false


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm using alfalfa pellets for the slurry now. I did initially try it with Noble Goat. She's getting 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 cups of alfalfa pellets a day, along with probiotics, electrolytes, Nutri-Drench, and a pinch of loose mineral all mixed into a slurry with about 1/2 gallon of water. She's only about 50 pounds right now. 

I stopped at the vets office and they gave me five daily doses of Excenel, not Excede. I'm not familiar with it either. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Have you retaken her temp to see if it is normal now?
> 
> I honestly would take her into the vet, is her jaw broken possibly?
> If she has slack jaw, drooling, circling, head tilt, paralyzed on one side, I would say Listeria, but she doesn't have all the symptoms.
> ...


I don't think a broken jaw was mentioned at all&#8230;..has the vet looked at her jaw for any fractures ? It could have been overlooked because of other symptoms , and thoughts. Maybe a X-ray to rule it out ? The poor thing 
And you , you have been through the ringer for sure


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree Trickyroo.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

That was actually the vet's initial thought when I brought her in. He took an x-ray on both sides and said everything looked good in the x-rays.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

clingenpeel said:


> That was actually the vet's initial thought when I brought her in. He took an x-ray on both sides and said everything looked good in the x-rays.


I'm glad to hear that ! But this is so unnerving ! We all so want to help her but can't rule on what exactly is wrong with the poor girl  
Goats being as fragile as they are when they get sick , its so vital we figure this out quickly. Have you thought about a second opinion ? Just a thought , sometimes other vets have seen something similar and could have some lifesaving advice/treatments. I know its more money , and i don't know your funds , but i had to throw it out there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummm , just thought of this , did he mention taking a X-ray looking at the underside of her jaw ? Sometimes things are missed when taking particular angles. Just a thought. Or fractured tooth for that matter.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

How do they treat a fractured jaw in a goat? Just curious. That's a tough injury for a person to recover from. I'd hate to see a goat with a fractured jaw.

I do hate to say that I'm nearing the end of my budget for this goat. I'll do everything I physically can do for my goats but at the end of the day they are livestock for me, not pets. With that in mind there are limits to how much I'll spend on keeping one alive. 

I'll continue to get up early and stay up late to feed and medicate and rush home to mix slurries until she either recovers or takes a turn for the worse.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its understandable...we can only do so much..you will know when her time to recover is up and what the next step will be...


Best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, we all understand the budget and how far we can help them.

I am glad you are trying all you can for her, good luck and praying she will get better soon.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course , there is only so much you can possibly do. :hug:
If you feel she is suffering , there is only one thing you can do to help her. You have done so much already , but hopefully she will take a turn for the better and start improving. There is always hope .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im not sure how they would treat a fractured jaw in a goat. The only way I'm thinking wiring it …,, i don't know….thats way out of my league.
Does she have any feeling in that lower lip area ? If you pinched it would she react ? I don't want to stress her , but I'm wondering if it is paralyzes.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I made a change in her slurry today that should make a considerable difference. I know I was told early on to put yogurt in it but, I didn't have any. I did have a probiotic powder though. I assumed the reason for the yogurt was for the probiotics. 

Well, to make a long story short, I stopped and picked up some plain yogurt to try today thinking it might help the slurry pass through my feeding/drenching syringe better. It accomplished two things. It better suspended the blended alfalfa so it didn't settle to the bottom, and it allowed the slurry to pass through syringe better. This in turn has allowed me to put more alfalfa in the slurry. The goat is also taking more of it at a single feeding. She's going to be getting three to four cups of alfalfa a day now, on top of the added nutrition from the yogurt. She's only been getting one and a quarter to one and a half cups of alfalfa a day from her slurries without the yogurt.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your doing a amazing job with her


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats wonderful....:-D


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This may have been talked about , but , has anyone checked her for a bite of some kind ? If should would tolerate it , could you shave her lower lip area and see if you find any bites or marks there ?
Just a thought. Ive been looking at her picture and trying to figure out something. She is just precious  Im really praying for this girl !


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

This may sound crazy but I believe I've contracted listeriosis from the goat. It is a zoonotic disease. The symptoms aren't nearly as severe in humans as they are in goats. It can be very serious in humans if you're pregnant or elderly. It mostly goes undiagnosed and untreated in people. It runs it's course in about seven days from what I've read.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Not crazy at all!!! Yes..you can catch listeriosis from goats...I would be calling my dr to be sure...!!

Please take care...this is not something to mess with..get a head of it!!


----------

